# Pictures of owners cats.....



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

A deleted thread went off topic but before it did some lovely cat pics from Krispy, ArtistMike, and Mach were posted. It would be nice to have theme back :thumbsup:

Here's Boogie who is in the process of shredding a 1400 quid sofa. He turned up at the back door two days after a loved old lady, Hammie, ( because she was Hamster coloured) had to go to the scratch box in the sky, an emaciated ticket ridden five month old. He put on 2 lbs in ten days, and is now a wopper at over a stone.......



Boogie.

I'd love to see your cat pics.

Rog


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

#toomanycats :wacko:

Freddy and Bo










Ozzie and Rosie


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Beauties Mr Levity :thumbsup: . How many have you? We had three but old age took them off.....now just Boogie......but he is getting an oriental wife in the spring whether he likes it or not


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Jasper - our Cornish Rex. Long gone, but a lovely cat and quite athletic. Due to his long nose, he used to snore...


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

dobra said:


> Jasper - our Cornish Rex. Long gone, but a lovely cat and quite athletic. Due to his long nose, he used to snore...


 Bet you miss him.....sympathies. What amazing ears


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

This is Ronnie, been with me 6 weeks now. Only a few months old but growing quickly.














































She has some, literally, big paws to fill since Dave, my old best buddy, went to the big cat litter tray in the sky this time last year.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Lucy, one of two burmese sisters we have.


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

hughlle said:


> Lucy, one of two burmese sisters we have.


 Gorgeous. We were offered one of these a while ago by a family member who could no longer look after it. Such a friendly cat, if you were sitting down it would sleep hanging over your shoulder with it's head on your chest. Unfortunately we couldn't take it - our cat is not quite so friendly.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Krispy said:


> This is Ronnie, been with me 6 weeks now. Only a few months old but growing quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 She's a real cutesy.......looks like a bundle of mischief. Sorry about Dave.....bet you gave him a good life Krispy :thumbsup:



hughlle said:


> Lucy, one of two burmese sisters we have.


 Somebody loves you Hugh :laugh:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

RWP said:


> Somebody loves you Hugh :laugh:


 it is all a ploy. this was taken a minutenor two later with her scratching at my hand and biting my fingers










andnthen a minute or two later its like nothing happened


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Joe - in his usual position.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

hughlle said:


> it is all a ploy. this was taken a minutenor two later with her scratching at my hand and biting my fingers
> 
> 
> 
> andnthen a minute or two later its like nothing happened


 That should tell you a lot about women Hugh......and marriage 

Also when you take the plunge they tend to reproduce themselves.......you end up with something younger but identical.

Be warned :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Here is Roxy, our rescue cat settling in and a month with us now. She is very quiet.....rarely 'miaows' and has a barely audible purr.

We were told she is a Birman X.










Cheers.


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Alexus said:


> Here is Roxy, our rescue cat settling in and a month with us now. She is very quiet.....rarely 'miaows' and has a barely audible purr.
> 
> We were told she is a Birman X.
> 
> ...


 That's unusual. Birmans are usually quite vocal.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Bob Sheruncle said:


> That's unusual. Birmans are usually quite vocal.


 Cats will surprise you  Burmese are one of the most people orientated breeds there are, all our previous Burmese would sleep on your pillow, cuddle at every opportunity, you name it. Our current two are some of the most stuck up cats Ive met. cuddles are strictly on their terms, which is once in a blue moon for Lucy, and if they are not in the mood, they want absolutely nothing to do with you and won't even stay in the same room as you.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Not my cat exactly but I used to walk for miles and he used to walk by my side. I swear this cat is bloody clever


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

xellos99 said:


> Not my cat exactly but I used to walk for miles and he used to walk by my side. I swear this cat is bloody clever


 He obviously liked you. :wink:


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Stan said:


> He obviously liked you. :wink:


 Yes lovely cat, some evil swine kicked him hard in the face. Such idiots around


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

xellos99 said:


> Yes lovely cat, some evil swine kicked him hard in the face. Such idiots around


 I hope someone caught the [email protected] and cut his [email protected] off. :angry:


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

This was our rescue cat "humbug". She was a complete nutter, but we loved her.

She died in 2014 at 18 years old.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Bob Sheruncle said:


> This was our rescue cat "humbug". She was a complete nutter, but we loved her.
> 
> She died in 2014 at 18 years old.


 Sympathies.......Good memories I hope. We had a tabby called Scuttled lived to be nearly 20. I miss the old lady.....she was a bit gaga in here last years.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I take it you all realise you *DON'T *own any of these beasts? They simply tolerate you as slaves and providers of warmth, food and veterinary services, :yes:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

They have it right.......we call ourselves Boogies pet monkeys. :thumbsup:

He is affectionate in return , especially after food, and rolls on his back to have his tummy tickled ( the ultimate cat compliment).


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Must dig out piccie of Lotte, our SciDevon Rex girl unfortunately in Pussy Heaven.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Bob Sheruncle said:


> That's unusual. Birmans are usually quite vocal.


 She's a sweety. It takes a while, even months, before she will blossom.......im sure she will.



xellos99 said:


> Yes lovely cat, some evil swine kicked him hard in the face. Such idiots around


 Is he ok? The utter bas***d who did that should pay for it.

Painfully.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

RWP said:


> Is he ok? The utter bas***d who did that should pay for it.
> 
> Painfully.


 Yes ok physically. I kind of know who did it but no proof. There is a well known ex jockey nearby who said his disabled old female cat was being bullied and harassed by my cat friend. This guy is short tempered with his own animals so I would not be surprised if he was trying to scare it off his properly. That's my only suspect but unless I catch them at it there is nothing I can do. Some people unfortunately think its ok to beat up troublesome cats but of course intelligent people know its called cruelty to animals.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

xellos99 said:


> Yes ok physically. I kind of know who did it but no proof. There is a well known ex jockey nearby who said his disabled old female cat was being bullied and harassed by my cat friend. This guy is short tempered with his own animals so I would not be surprised if he was trying to scare it off his properly. That's my only suspect but unless I catch them at it there is nothing I can do. Some people unfortunately think its ok to beat up troublesome cats but of course intelligent people know its called cruelty to animals.


 Cats will be cats......All he had to do was squirt your pal with a water pistol. I hope he keeps his good nature and his walks with you.

If you happen across your ex Jockey. tell him you have a tiger needs kicking in the head.

Look.after him Xellos :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

xellos99 said:


> Yes ok physically. I kind of know who did it but no proof. There is a well known ex jockey nearby who said his disabled old female cat was being bullied and harassed by my cat friend. This guy is short tempered with his own animals so I would not be surprised if he was trying to scare it off his properly. That's my only suspect but unless I catch them at it there is nothing I can do. Some people unfortunately think its ok to beat up troublesome cats but of course intelligent people know its called cruelty to animals.


 Sounds like an unmentionable. A few years ago I cut off all contact with my closest friend because of the way he treated his cats. He took a female off the street, and a few months later took a big staffie cross from a shelter. He refused to train the dog or attempt to aclimatise them, and when the cat had kittens, he just ended up locking all of the cats in a bare bedroom because he prefered the dog to rule the house. (don't get me started on not having a catflap or letting a cat outside)

I don't like the concept of cruelty to animals. Such a phrase somehow suggests cruelty to an animal is somehow different to cruelty to a person. Although I guess you could look at it from a different perspective and argue that the term is used to highlight that it is to highlight that it is even more immoral than abuse against a human.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I just had my copy of the League Against Cruel Sports magazine. Not easy reading.

Each to their own but I am delighted to support The League.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

RWP said:


> I just had my copy of the League Against Cruel Sports magazine. Not easy reading.
> 
> Each to their own but I am delighted to support The League.


 Don't get me wrong. I've nothing against anything regarding cruelty. I just dint like categorizing cruelty be it child or animal. Cruelty is cruelty, end of discussion


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Jasper, my Cornish Rex was a curious find. At the time we had a Burmese tom who was a wonderful, full of the joys etc. We last saw him in our drive and suspect some ruffians who were touting for re-surfacing drives business snatched him. We advertised the loss in thwe local rag, and a week later, a little old lady called to say she had him in her flat, but pets were banned. We went round and saw this lovely adult Cornish Rex, which she said was a local stray. We took him from her and greased her palm.

Here is Lotte Tropper, named after an Austrian friend. We bought her as a kitten from North London, and she lived for fourteen years, despite having an intestinal problem. Her father was Siamese and her mother Devon Rex - hence SiDevon Rex.










Mike


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

dobra said:


> Jasper, my Cornish Rex was a curious find. At the time we had a Burmese tom who was a wonderful, full of the joys etc. We last saw him in our drive and suspect some ruffians who were touting for re-surfacing drives business snatched him. We advertised the loss in thwe local rag, and a week later, a little old lady called to say she had him in her flat, but pets were banned. We went round and saw this lovely adult Cornish Rex, which she said was a local stray. We took him from her and greased her palm.
> 
> Here is Lotte Tropper, named after an Austrian friend. We bought her as a kitten from North London, and she lived for fourteen years, despite having an intestinal problem. Her father was Siamese and her mother Devon Rex - hence SiDevon Rex.
> 
> ...


 Lovely mix........sirex :thumbsup: . She looks beautiful, Great name Lotte Tropper .


----------



## EchoSevenNine (Jan 21, 2016)

First up is our recently deceased Colourpoint girl "Lola" that we lost to PKD at 8 years old. She was very affectionate and we miss her dearly.



Next is "Rico", our 6 year old Exotic Shorthair male. A very nervous wee Cat but calming down in is old age.



Last but by no means least is "Opie" our year old British Shorthair male. Total headbanger and in the middle of every thing... handsome chap though!



I'm no photographer... sorry!


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

EchoSevenNine said:


> First up is our recently deceased Colourpoint girl "Lola" that we lost to PKD at 8 years old. She was very affectionate and we miss her dearly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry about the one you lost.....lovely cats and lovely pics.


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Heinz watching the telly, he loves his nature programmes

Heinz by Stuart, on Flickr


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

fastmongrel said:


> Heinz watching the telly, he loves his nature programmes
> 
> Heinz by Stuart, on Flickr


 Lovely cat.......we had an old lady called Goblin who only ever took notice of the weekly when birds were on the screen


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

This was Jack (My avatar) Got him from a rescue centre run by a friend



















sadly missed.


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

What a gorgeous looking chap Jack was. Like a mini Puma.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

fastmongrel said:


> What a gorgeous looking chap Jack was. Like a mini Puma.


 Indeed........a lot of oriental in Jack......sympathies.


----------



## EchoSevenNine (Jan 21, 2016)

Jack's a handsome lad indeed.

Almost looks like a Savannah.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

No one knew exactly what he was, even our vet could only guess.

Me, I think he was a Mau. English breeders took Egyptian Maus and crossed them with Siamese.

He was oriental for sure, very vocal.

He got lost once, Spent Christmas in the close down the road so we got him chipped.

he then got kidnapped by the RSPCA and taker to their Aylesbury place.

So despite being shot hit by a car loosing his teeth he was a really lucky cat.


----------

